# MFT style clamps boy do I wish......



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Somebody would make a T track that accepts them!!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

On the other hand if you build your own MFT table top, and hole it out in more sensible 3/4" holes, you can use some of these to do about the exact same function.










OR

Some of the clamps used for holding track saw tracks steady are also hand action clamps that are essentially sliding into a T Track

This video shows the Piher brand name, but they are just like the Dewalt ones I use on my DeWalt track saw.

http://piher.com/blog/en/2018/03/21/new-mini-quick-t-track-piher-one-hand-guide-rail-clamp/

Lots of cross uses for 1/4 20 fixtures. All of which are a fraction of the bloated Festool prices. Rockler alone has a ton of different jigs, and fixtures for 1/4 20 track clamps, some are as slick as you can imagine.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I assume you already have several of the MFT style clamps-but if you don't then you might consider the Micro Jig dovetail clamps. I have several of these and find them useful. You'll need a 14-degree dovetail bit to route a channel for the clamp to slide in. No T-track required.


----------



## t3steve (Sep 14, 2018)

I bought a set of the Micro Jig clamps, so far only use them to hold sacrificial table saw fence and tall table saw fence on, plan on making the mft on the Microjig website eventually.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Try *Incra* tracks,









These Fe*$*tool clamps will fit the Incra tracks and some plain brand tracks… They will not fit the Rockler or Kreg tracks.

Problem with the Incra tracks (and the other aluminium in above picture) is their thickness of ≃13mm while the Kreg and Rockler is ≃9.5mm. The thickness of the Incra doesn't leave much anchorage in a typical 19mm sheet goods. However, you can glue a backing strip (long lenth of just blocks) underneath the track to permit the use of longer screws for greater anchorage.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

New Brit workshop (Peter Parfet) had a video today and showed some Axminster t-track that are designed to hold festool mft style clamps.

I think it was this one, but Check the video, please.

https://www.axminster.co.uk/ujk-technology-universal-track-915mm-105470?utm_source=emarsys&utm_medium=web-recommendations&utm_campaign=emarsys-recommendations-product-page-related


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> Try *Incra* tracks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are the ones that accept 1/4" bolt head, correct?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> They are the ones that accept 1/4" bolt head, correct?
> - Robert


They all accept 1/4" bolts… Rockler and some others accept 5/16" as well. I think Kreg is only 1/4" and wont accept the "dovetail" head clamps.


----------

